# Anyone here have a fetish?



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

post you kinky stuff...don't be shy, we're all friends here


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i love a girls legs man its all about the legs!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

yea i like making money


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

feet


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

girls with accents.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Girls with accents and girls that are not white. I like exotic looking girls, brazilian, spanish, black, oh yeah, thats where it is at.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Red-haired girls


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

BigQ said:


> Red-haired girls
> [snapback]994361[/snapback]​










love redheads


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

exotic girls, or just a girl who has a natural tan









also the legs, nice pretty face aswell


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

puffies


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

lots of cleavage







and breasts that sit up nicely, like the girl in marios video, shes HOT!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Chicks in Spandex looking pants, Lycra?
Or in Thongs!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

a girl carrying a BEER! or better still a land lady


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

older women for sure



14_blast said:


> puffies
> [snapback]994386[/snapback]​


?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

titties


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Pooping in purses....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i luv it when gurlz throw up mMMMmmm nothing sexier than pink chunky regurgitation


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> i luv it when gurlz throw up mMMMmmm nothing sexier than pink chunky regurgitation
> [snapback]994447[/snapback]​


omg i freakin love it...sometimes i just cant hold myself back


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tan skin, thighs. I love when girls have a good version of both.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

phil me in said:


> 33truballa33 said:
> 
> 
> > i luv it when gurlz throw up mMMMmmm nothing sexier than pink chunky regurgitation
> ...


I couldn't, just hearing about it got me off

:::searches for towel or sock:::


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

when girls shave then selfs down there


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

knee highs


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

womens legs and thighs are the hottest body parts on this planet. I also like older women ...when i say older...i dont mean ancient.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

youre a freak.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I like Hooters girls. So fine yet so next door look...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice round ass... not large just nice shape. emo girls haha but only the hot ones there are way to many ugly emo's. and chickw with pink hair. i saw a porno at a young age and the chick had pink hair.. she was a rave chick and ever since BOINK i love that sh*t.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

my girls thigh and belly button


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

love shaved muff...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> love shaved muff...
> [snapback]994777[/snapback]​


so do i, so do I.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> a girl carrying a BEER! or better still a land lady
> [snapback]994403[/snapback]​


a west ham supporting land lady


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

with big tits.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

love cheerleader outfits.. thats why i became a male cheerleader...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Skirts N Heels.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dark nipples.............now you got me started !


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> knee highs
> [snapback]994527[/snapback]​


are those yours twitch?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> my girls thigh and belly button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

huge clits...

hah.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

huge boobs


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Tall girls.

-PK


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > a girl carrying a BEER! or better still a land lady
> ...


NO NO NO a ROTHERHAM UNITED supporting land lady!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Chicks that shave there heads bald, wear a bandana, have hairy legs, and have a big muff bush, mmmmmhmmm.


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

nice flat stomachs with a nice belly button...so hot


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

the stomach...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Like a lot of others, I would go with a nice shaved muff! MMMMMmmmm....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeh, shaved...







Goddddd Damn!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

the last time i hooked up with a girl and she was unshaved i was in 7th grade...... there are girls who dont shave still ha?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, this chick was climbing up a ladder last summer in her thong, and all you could see was hair like 2" long sticking outa the sides of her thong...









So yes, there are still chicks that dont shave...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Man, this chick was climbing up a ladder last summer in her thong, and all you could see was hair like 2" long sticking outa the sides of her thong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT SHOULD BE LAW!!! shave... or else!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

doesnt anyone on here have a weird fetish....like a girl that will make animal noises for you, or a girl that looks like a man, or something interesting? i could use a good laugh

it would be hilarious if someone had a fetish for looking at fish while doin it


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I like fish net stockings and high heels.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

bondage, fishnets....the 'goth' style


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

big ass


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Im lovin this from a girl, without the lace though.

Edit: I just realized its all lace, I meant the string thats tied.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

SExy butt and shaved poussy Works for me


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

After the house party i had last night iv realised that im into lesbian action lol


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> After the house party i had last night iv realised that im into lesbian action lol
> [snapback]995573[/snapback]​


shocking


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

also girls who do back door action


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

a rare find i would say, thats gotta hurt


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

red&black said:


> girls with accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true

i prefer sexy gothic girls.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> titties
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Damn straight!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> knee highs
> [snapback]994527[/snapback]​


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

feet are the only nasty thing on women but i guess they need them otherwise they would leave a slug trail


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

alan said:


> also girls who do back door action
> [snapback]995618[/snapback]​


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

*BLOOD*

HAHAHAHAHA!

just kidding..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Choking, heard of people doing never done it myself, i would be affraid of killing the chick or she me on accident


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

my friend's cousin's wife like to be beat while having sex. I'm an open minded guy buy I don't think I could punch a chick while f*cking her.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

tail bone tattoo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> knee highs
> [snapback]994527[/snapback]​


amen. knee highs, thigh highs, skirts.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mrbmum33 said:


> my friend's cousin's wife like to be beat while having sex. I'm an open minded guy buy I don't think I could punch a chick while f*cking her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont know my wife !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

:laugh:

--Dan


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

BIG beautiful hair


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I like petite women... short and tiny...

I'd also like to bang a midget, but most midget women are UGLY!! If I ever see a HOT midget I'm all over it!!


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

I like chicks from the Ukrain, Czech Republic, Russia ect. Well the hot ones anyways. That is definatly the hottest accent a girl could have. I am thinking about getting one mail orderd to me, and she will have to do as I bid or else I will ship her ass back. LOL. Seriously though that would be efin wicked.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i would said the booty on a woman is what is all about. it gives you something to garb on to.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

i like when i see a girls thong


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Choking, heard of people doing never done it myself, i would be affraid of killing the chick or she me on accident
> [snapback]996434[/snapback]​


My last girl was into that, thought it wa a little strange at first, but hey, whatever tickles her fancy!

I like round asses, shaved muff, and small titties

oh yea, and tattoo's!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

fir thighs, big ass, pretty stmach and big full lips and smooth skin


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

14_blast said:


> puffies
> [snapback]994386[/snapback]​


I know what that it, and my gurls got em



piranhasrule said:


> lots of cleavage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma girl has that too



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> love shaved muff...
> [snapback]994777[/snapback]​


And that...



alan said:


> dark nipples.............now you got me started !
> [snapback]994823[/snapback]​


And that



alan said:


> also girls who do back door action
> [snapback]995618[/snapback]​


And when shes really drunk... that too









Life is good....


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Cushion for da pushin'!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > puffies
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I like petite women... short and tiny...
> 
> I'd also like to bang a midget, but most midget women are UGLY!! If I ever see a HOT midget I'm all over it!!
> [snapback]998344[/snapback]​


bridget the midget is pretty good lookin for a midget.



jeffVmahar said:


> I like chicks from the Ukrain, Czech Republic, Russia ect. Well the hot ones anyways. That is definatly the hottest accent a girl could have. I am thinking about getting one mail orderd to me, and she will have to do as I bid or else I will ship her ass back. LOL. Seriously though that would be efin wicked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've dated a few russians, and my last official gf was ukrainian...good choice in women. but i can't STAND their accents. it's a good thing none of my exes had accents, lol.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

MILF'S :rasp:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > puffies
> ...


But your mom is getting old now... shouldnt you move on??









I had to do it...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> fir thighs, big ass, pretty stmach and big full lips and smooth skin
> [snapback]999030[/snapback]​


sick, fir thighs! JK I know what you meant


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

> bridget the midget is pretty good lookin for a midget.


You kidding?!!?


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice hips,fine curvy ass and weares thongs with a nice golden tan............


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> > bridget the midget is pretty good lookin for a midget.
> 
> 
> You kidding?!!?
> ...


Whoa now that what i call an eyesore. Gotta gulp a whole keg to get me pleased with this chick lol...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Golden Showers!!!









I also like choking and skull f*cking!


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i love feeling on the thickness in the inner thighs


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I love to meet broads that do whatever you ask them too. Anyone else met girls like this? I find them in dive bars.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I like using handcuffs on her, and pulling her hair. Too bad she doesn't like it too...........


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Stupid thread!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

fish net stockings and high heels and keeps her f*cking mouth shut at all times


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

I am being forced to confess my other fetish for pregnant girls, My prego girlfriend is sitting next to me now, and she is one hot prego bitch.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jeffVmahar said:


> I am being forced to confess my other fetish for pregnant girls, My prego girlfriend is sitting next to me now, and she is one hot prego bitch.
> [snapback]1002887[/snapback]​


No offence but I hate the look of prego women. It may be a different story when my girl is pregnant, but at the momeny, no...just no!!

EDIT.... Congrats your two...and hello jeffVmahar's gf!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im a thigh man, i love bare naked inner thighs nice and toned, along with a toned ass and c or bigger bitties..i love a chick that works out


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

englishman said:


> fish net stockings and high heels and keeps her f*cking mouth shut at all times
> [snapback]1001835[/snapback]​


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

girls gatta have that thong covering a shaved pus with that roudn ass. I FOUND HER SHES ALL MINE


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone ever met a chick with freakishly long nips? I swear they were an inch long when hard


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

englishman said:


> fish net stockings and high heels and keeps her f*cking mouth shut at all times
> [snapback]1001835[/snapback]​
























i like it when a bird screams and shouts.....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

mrbmum33 said:


> Has anyone ever met a chick with freakishly long nips? I swear they were an inch long when hard
> [snapback]1006960[/snapback]​


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> Golden Showers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














goodnews said:


> girls gatta have that thong covering a shaved pus with that roudn ass. I FOUND HER SHES ALL MINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I'm a sukker for/ov big titties...and blonde older women...and pink "ankle socks"..and a tan...and feet- only sexy looking feet tho.....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

my fetishs are hot showers and tacobell


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

lovely lips and a nice ass !!


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

i got a thing for veitnamise n cambodians the ones with the pretty faces there tite firm n scream

half bred asians are hot specially in the lil porn style school gurl out fit


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Redheads with fair skin and/or goth chicks...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Men on motorcycles, blonde hair and a tan.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disgusting














i need something i can hold on to.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mrbmum33 said:


> Has anyone ever met a chick with freakishly long nips? I swear they were an inch long when hard
> [snapback]1006960[/snapback]​










yes but this also reminds me of this jamaican dude i worked with a while ago, we're putting a roof on so we're outside mid july he had a
jerry curl







ill never forget he took his shirt off and you couldnt help but notice ONE of his nipples was like an inch and a half long..so there he is standing there on a roof with jerry curl juice all over all shiney and one long ass nipple, i remember thinking to my self, now i have seen it all


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > :nod: :nod:
> ...


you're a CHUBBY CHASER???

that is just gross man...


----------



## AquaTeen (May 3, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Man, this chick was climbing up a ladder last summer in her thong, and all you could see was hair like 2" long sticking outa the sides of her thong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY SICK CHUBS!!!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Feeder_Phish said:
> ...


nope, but anerexia is just as disgusting as obesity imo..









p.s: kid, i would never disrespect my wife by posting a pic of her on the internet..but if i did







you wouldnt know what t do with yourself.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whatever man... I am sure your wife is a "model" right?

LOL... by the looks of your post, she is probably a fat chick with "something to hold onto"...

why dont we start a poll on what is better fat chix, or that chick posted ^^^


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

my girlfriend!







she drives me up the wall and back down it 1,328,947,923,842,398,462,348,975 times a day.

J-Rod


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> whatever man... I am sure your wife is a "model" right?
> 
> LOL... by the looks of your post, she is probably a fat chick with "something to hold onto"...
> 
> ...


matter of fact yeah she used to model a while ago and has also done commercials, they had her on qvc quite abit and still takes quite care of herself







but uhh i give a f*ck what you think so whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > whatever man... I am sure your wife is a "model" right?
> ...


isn't that the girl in the comdey movie taxi that are the modle bank robbers?

J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, everyone's wife or GF was a model or is a model... i know i know...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah, everyone's wife or GF was a model or is a model... i know i know...
> [snapback]1011641[/snapback]​


no rigor mortiz rhom i think he is right. the girl i am talking about is a model and is the main robber in the movie, and im pretty sure that is the same girl.

J-Rod


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

thick booty with some big old tities


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah, everyone's wife or GF was a model or is a model... i know i know...
> [snapback]1011641[/snapback]​


dont worry kid one day you wont have to pay for it anymore i got faith in ya







, you shouldnt doubt everybody its a sign of weakness







just bustin your chops dont go and hold a poll now


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well either way, if I had to pay for it, I could just have your wife... i can buy and sell her...

but what is the point of buying a used car?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well either way, if I had to pay for it, I could just have your wife... i can buy and sell her...
> 
> but what is the point of buying a used car?
> [snapback]1011676[/snapback]​










welcome to the internet, where an isp can turn your balls into size of grapefruits


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------

